# Why Men and Women Lie About Sex



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Why Men and Women Lie About Sex

So maybe ... this would be a good option for the "What's your number?" crowd.

No surprises here based on stereotypes. And of course the brutally plain and obvious truth ... both genders like to massage the truth.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Mmmm.....massage....


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

No poly, no waiver, no statement. I want my attorney.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

unbelievable said:


> No poly, no waiver, no statement. I want my attorney.


"I'd like you to meet my 'coitus counsel'. He has some questions for you before our first date."


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Double standard alive and well. It's okay for men to have multiple past lovers but not so much for women. Geeshe, read the threads here how many husbands are insecure about their wives sexual past. 

Take home lesson, keep it covered and keep it a secret!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, I have three kids, so I'm fairly sure I've done it 3 times, and apparently with 2 different men. ;-)


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

The survey was of college students so it doesn't apply to the broader community.

So glad to be in an older age group where people are more realistic about life. I have no issue with my partners past number and sex life, he has no issue with mine. A man that held double standards in his way of thinking would not get far with me.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> Take home lesson, keep it covered and keep it a secret!


Yeah until the truth comes out. The lie is always worse than what is being hidden.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I don't adhere to the double standard. And lets be honest ... the standard is being perpetuated on both sides, at least with the college set.

Guys claim more than is the case and women claim less.

I understand that the number is important to some. I'm just not one of them.


----------



## SouthernMiss (Apr 25, 2013)

Deejo said:


> Guys claim more than is the case and women claim less.


Sadly, for the same reason...they think they have to...else they'll be judged 

You see it SO much right here on TAM. 

Sad, sad, sad...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Thor said:


> Yeah until the truth comes out. The lie is always worse than what is being hidden.


Then it would no longer be secret...right?


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

The double standards are alive and well, especially on this board. Its ok for a chick to be a wh*re in college and engage in threeways and group sex. Her number is not your buisiness. But a guy goes to a prostitute once and he's the scum of the earth.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Wasn't this on American Pie or something?

When a man tells you his number, divide it by 2
When a woman tells you her number, multiply it by 2

Simple lol


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> Then it would no longer be secret...right?


Secrets have a way of getting out. The old yearbook (boy did I find some interesting things in my wife's yearbooks!), a chance comment from an old friend at a social event, or some other random happenstance which reveals what the person thought they could keep hidden forever.

I am firmly in the camp of being fully honest. Let the other person know all the good, bad, and ugly about you. If some of the bad or ugly stuff is a deal breaker, let's find out sooner rather than (decades) later.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Said it once and I will say it again. Well maybe I have said it at least twice. I would way prefer that my wife had 10 ONS instead of one torrid emotionally charged affair.


----------

